Ask HN: Do you like modern, Squarespace-style websites? - whitepoplar
======
codegeek
Not trying to be smarty pants but I like websites that meet the following
criteria:

1\. Homepage loads in a second or less

2\. Clean design and no clutter. Don't give me too many buttons or Call to
Actions. Don't make me think too much

3\. Please be gentle with your choice of colors and contrast unless you are
specifically catering to an audience like say kids.

4\. No pop-ups asking for my email. Instead, have a subscribe form somewhere
and if I am interested, you bet I will subscribe.

5\. Don't hijack scrolling and back button.

------
arikr
Yes. Though I prefer more minimalist versions. I wish there was a SquareSpace
for typography driven (i.e. minimal graphics and styling other than nice
typography) simple/minimalist websites.

~~~
whitepoplar
If Instapaper had a rogue sibling that allowed one to make websites out of
specified content, and have it look like Instapaper, I'd be first in line.

------
user7878
have a look [http://www.goodui.org/](http://www.goodui.org/)

